# Need instruction...New (to me) Canon 40d and new zoom lens



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

I would like to get some one on one instruction on using this specific camera and lens....any suggestions on where I could go? Thanks in advance!:camera:


----------



## jfc21 (Jun 19, 2006)

Try UTube and BHPhotography. I have found good instructional information on certain cameras at these websites.


----------



## Gordon (Nov 29, 2014)

txgirl1722 said:


> I would like to get some one on one instruction on using this specific camera and lens....any suggestions on where I could go? Thanks in advance!:camera:


I recently got a Canon Eos Rebel T5i and have the same delima. I want to be able to use it to it's fullest and have decided to take a class. There's a photography class here in SA that costs around $375. Most major cities have someone doing the same.


----------



## jfc21 (Jun 19, 2006)

This is a very informative link.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL4061E9834FEA50E7


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

I took this online course and got a lot out of it. IMO it is well worth the $95.

http://www.ed2go.com/llu/online-courses/dslr-camera-for-beginners?tab=detail

Here is another option for inexpensive "classroom" options:

http://www.llu.com/sdc/group_classes_llu.html?sid=5d2ee3abe996c4432794a7a2ec8acaf9&classgroup=3800


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Yet another option... for only $25

Online Video Course Photography 101


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Scott Kelby's Digital Photography Boxed Set, Volumes 1, 2, and 3


----------

